# Any Updates on Hong Kong 360



## IDigFla85 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hello fellow Forumers,
Does anyone know what the current status is of the huge cable car/gondola project that is going on in Hong Kong? Saw a TV documentary on the construction, but at the time it had not been finished yet. Any pictures would be appreciated too!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Ngong Ping Cable Car thread :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=284303


----------



## IDigFla85 (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks hkskyline, as always I'm a bit embarrased once I see that there already is a thread. Kind of why I wish this website had a search function! 
thanks again.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

A tip: you are able to search using google, simpy go to advanced search and type in skyscrapercity next to "only return results from the site or domain". Hope that helps.


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

We must urge the webmaster to add the search function is this website!!!!!! :speech: :speech: :speech:


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

I think the cable car is not bad but they could of chosen a better design for it.


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

News from Radio Television Hong Kong (RTHK):
*Tung Chung cable car service starts next month* 2006-05-25 HKT 14:06 

The cable car operator on Lantau has announced that the skyrail system between Tung Chung and the Big Buddha will open to the public next month. The company's managing director, Bill Calderwood, said visitors could purchase tickets in advance through MTR stations, travel agents, skyrail stations and the internet from next week. 


--The date would be June 24, 2006. It would be changed due to the weather conditions. :|


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

MTR Press Release:
Start Your Journey of Enlightenment with "NP360" MTR Commemorative Ticket Set


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

hkth said:


> MTR Press Release:
> Start Your Journey of Enlightenment with "NP360" MTR Commemorative Ticket Set


Can you please update the Ngong Ping thread in the HK section as well (link provided in my previous post) since that thread has been tracking the project since last year.


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Can you please update the Ngong Ping thread in the HK section as well (link provided in my previous post) since that thread has been tracking the project since last year.


Posted it already. :|


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

RTHK news:
*Call for improvements to infrastructure at new cable car facility on Lantau* 2006-06-11 HKT 12:10 

A DAB (Democratic Alliance for the Betterment and Progress of Hong Kong, a political party in Hong Kong) lawmaker, Tam Yiu-chung, has urged the government to improve the infrastructure at the Ngong Ping three sixty cable car facility on Lantau island. He was speaking after a visit to the cable car stations ahead of their official opening later this month. Mr Tam said roads leading to the stations were too narrow and there weren't enough signs.


----------

